
The Search for Local Investigative Reporting’s Future - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/public-editor/margaret-sullivan-new-york-times-public-editor.html?ref=opinion
======
CM30
Personally, I suspect a lot of future reporting (both news and investigative)
is probably going to become the domain of amateurs now that the internet has
cannibalised the rest of the business.

Doing it as part of an actual, professional business is probably just about
impossible at this point. News, ads and gossip funded stuff like this in the
days before the internet, and with the way the net is going now (aka people
are getting said things from dedicated sites), that's not really a model
that's ever going to be viable again.

But yeah, I think its just amateurs and volunteers from this point on. The
kind of people who do stuff like scambaiting and online predator
hunting/trapping, except focused on slightly more low key affairs.

------
danieltillett
Has anyone serious tried the Kickstarter model for funding quality local news?

~~~
gruez
you mean patreon?

~~~
danieltillett
Not really, more we will start a level of local reporting once we get to a
certain level of financial support, etc.

